# Repeating pages in ebook Fire HD 8.9"



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone ever notice that sometimes pages repeat when moving back through pages in an ebook.  I noticed when going back from the prologue towards a cover in a number of books, sometimes pages will repeat 2 or 3 times.  Is that a problem with the device, or the ebook file?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had that problem.  You say you've had it in several books, when going backwards from the prologue to the cover?  Are there usually pages between the prologue and the cover?  Just to be sure, you're sure you aren't accidentally tapping "back page" and "forward page" so that you're travelling between the same pages more than once?

I'll check with a couple of books..

Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

No, it's not like that.  One free book called "Jet", has the exact same author page show up a couple times in a row, just a little lower on the screen (it's a breif bio).  Once I moved forward and back a few times, it stopped repeating that page.  We downloaded a sample of one of the Walking Dead graphic novels, and it had the cover showing like 3 or 4 times in a row.  I've not noticed it do anything moving forward in the book.

I don't know why this 8.9" version is repeating pages in ebooks (we've looked at 2), and has the book store reach a point after you've looked through enough pages of books that you can't click on the book to get to the info page anymore.  You read that post the other day I think where I and another guy were having this problem.  I'm seeing several other people on the official Amazon forum reporting problems with the book store, but it's not looking like it's a wide spread problem.  One guy said he'd had his Fire HD for 3 months, and it didn't have book store problems till recently.  Perhaps they did an update?  These problems seem like they'd have to be software issues, so I don't know that an exchange makes sense, and risk getting one with hardware or screen issues (plus the hassle).

At least this one's screen doesn't ghost or hold residual images like my 7" was.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this the book you're talking about?



If not, can you provide a link? (This one is $0.99) Were you looking at a sample or the actual book? And which Walking Dead novel did you sample? I'll check on mine if you can give me the exact book.

Truthfully, both problems sound almost like a memory issue... I don't browse the Amazon store that way; I rarely browse at all, and if I do, it's not on my Fire.

As for hassle, I don't think there's much hassle in exchanging devices with Amazon. 

Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

That's the book.  I guess it was free for the holidays.  I downloaded a sample for the 2nd book in the series, "Betrayal".  It was also repeating pages.  It opened up at the forward, and moving backwards repeated several pages.  If you try that one on your Fire HD 8.9, and it's like mine, it should do the same.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can replicate it in the sample for the 2nd Jet book; though I can't say I found it overly problematic.  I might not have even noticed it if you hadn't posted; I would assume there was an issue in my "swipe." 

However, it didn't happen in every book I tried; it happened in one other but then two others from my library, no problem  So, I suspect that if there is a problem, it's with the formatting in the book.  Something in the book defines the "beginning." (So that when you select "go to beginning" from the Kindle's menu, it goes there.)  It may be a problem with how that is coded.  I would return the book to Amazon with a comment about there being a formatting issue.

Betsy


----------



## avenger1212 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you Betsy for testing that for me.  I appreciate you being so helpful.

That confirms the device is fine at least.  

I don't think it ruins a book.  I just wanted to make sure it wasn't just our Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a problem!  It's what we do here.  

Betsy


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have had that problem before with other devices and other books. I think it just boils down to how you swipe or the sensitive of your screen. I have tapped a page to advance and have to do it again to move to next page. It has happened on my ipads, and other kindles.
On a similar note I have noticed since the last update for the ipad kindle app, that when a book will download, the little blue bar goes across, the book will show the "new" banner and yet when I either go out of the app or download another book, the one that already downloaded will show that it did not download so I have to re-download it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kwajkat said:


> I have had that problem before with other devices and other books. I think it just boils down to how you swipe or the sensitive of your screen.


That was my initial impression before I tried it on the book that avenger asked about. I could replicate it reliably in some books and could not at all in others. It definitely was different than when I mistap. It happened whether I swiped or tapped in the books it happened in.

Betsy


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

My husbands FHD8.9 is having the same issue quite regularly- I am tempted to contact KCS to see if there is an issue. Now, he does download a lot of "cheaper" books, so it might just be a formatting issue, however I have not had it happen on my HD8.9, and can't seem to make it happen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dwaszak said:


> My husbands FHD8.9 is having the same issue quite regularly- I am tempted to contact KCS to see if there is an issue. Now, he does download a lot of "cheaper" books, so it might just be a formatting issue, however I have not had it happen on my HD8.9, and can't seem to make it happen.


And you've tried it with the same books? It could also be a screen rewrite issue, but I would expect that the problem would occur in other areas, not just in books....

Betsy


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmmm - I've just run into this problem too on my kindle fire hd 8.9.  It has happened 3 times now on the current book I'm reading.  In fact the only way for me to get beyond the repeating page is to use "go to" and click on another section and then try back again and it would eventually go to the next page.  (I think it has actually skipped pages on me too when this happens).  It is a new book that just came out in October (if that matters), The Great Cholesterol Myth.  I read mostly in landscape mode, not sure if it that matters either.

Me thinks this may be a kindle/software problem...

sue


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have had this happen with several books and was going to post about it. It feels very Twilight Zone. You swipe and tap but always end up on the same page.I used the scroll bar to get out of it, then went back to the right page. Also had the book disappear on me which really freaked me out. I was at a school and decided to see if there was a wifi I could connect to. There was and I did, but it didn't work, so I turned my wireless off.  Then my book was gone and the carousel and time was changed so I was afraid I was hacked. I looked in BOOKS and it wasn't there either. However, I found it when I did a search.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hm....this sounds much worse than what I experienced. I had no problem getting past the page, it was just a stutter. I would contact Kindle CS if you are having that much trouble getting past a page.

(Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)

Betsy


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, I would even turn the page slowly, so that I could see two half-pages at once, but it was the same page. No matter how many times I swiped and tapped - the same page.  At first I thought that maybe the book wasn't completely there, but as I said the scroll bar worked. It happened a handful of times with different books.


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

maryjf45 said:


> Yes, I would even turn the page slowly, so that I could see two half-pages at once, but it was the same page. No matter how many times I swiped and tapped - the same page. At first I thought that maybe the book wasn't completely there, but as I said the scroll bar worked. It happened a handful of times with different books.


Yes exactly!!! Except if memory serves me correctly I couldn't use the scroll bar to escape the repeating page. I can't recreate it either. Fortunately I never had a book disappear on my yet (yikes!)


----------

